# Thomas Edison was a Christian (NOT POLITICIAL)



## Romans922 (Nov 18, 2009)

Was Thomas Edison a Christian?

Any credible proof to show for or against this thought? I think he is a deist, from my 'vast' knowledge from other people.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Nov 18, 2009)

There is a section in the following Wikipedia article that touches on his religious beliefs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Edison


While accused of being an atheist for some of his comments, it appears he may have been more of a deist or perhaps a pantheist.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 18, 2009)

A couple of quotes I recalled from reading some of his bios, and located on Wiki:



> I am much less interested in what is called God's word than in God's deeds. All bibles are man-made. The Atlantic Monthly Vol. 128, No. 4 (October 1921), p. 520





> My mind is incapable of conceiving such a thing as a soul. I may be in error, and man may have a soul; but I simply do not believe it. What a soul may be is beyond my understanding.
> "Do We Live Again?" an interview with Edison, as quoted in Mr. Edison's New Argument from Design" in The Illustrated London News (3 May 1924)



I also recall him stating (perhaps it is an anecdote) that he had searched the heavens with every instrument known to man and could not see any God anywhere.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 18, 2009)

> I also recall him stating (perhaps it is an anecdote) that he had searched the heavens with every instrument known to man and could not see any God anywhere.



Wow.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 18, 2009)

haha


----------

